# S Class wipers - frightening problem...



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

hey guys.

Looking for advice from anyone that has had similar issues with their 80's / 90's S Class Hymer.

My wipers have been a constant concern from day one. The drivers side blade / arm (lhd) keeps either getting stuck on the curve of the windscreen and I have to pull over to release it. Not too bad - that is unless as I've experienced more than once now, it's pouring down and you're on a busy motorway or dual carriageway... The wiper has even twice gone all the way round on a revolution, ending up in the bumper instead!

A garage has come up with a temporary fix of screwing a block in the way of the mechanism to 'stop' the full revolution or the blade reaching too far across the screen and that was great for a short while. But today that came loose and the problem quickly re-emerged.

I need to come up with a fix and happy to go for something quite homemade as it were, but any fixes that have worked for you that you could recommend?

Cheers


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Your garage has come up with a Temporary measure,(Fair play to them) that works/worked ,What you really need to do,is to get the wiper linkage sorted,i am sure i have read on a post that a company has up rated the drive spline,so that the teeth do not strip.
This is caused by the force of the head wind onto an area of flatish glass,pushing the wipers back from whatever angle it hits them.
This area of glass,if it where canvas and fixed to a boat would enable you to sail along at quite a merry pace.
So.
Merry Christmas to you.Happy Wiper Blades for the New Year.
Hulltramper


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that the whole linkage isn't properly centred on the motor, allowing one side to go too far. When the linkage and the crank on the wiper arm reach or get very close to horizontal it may jam or even go past horizontal and swing on over giving a full crank rather than somewhat less than 180 degrees as it's designed to do. To do what you describe I guess your is very badly centred and there may be some wear allowing further movement. This might be more noticeable at higher wiper speeds.

Adjustment at the motor would be my first try, followed by a little adjustment of the lengths of the actuating arms if that didn't work. I recently had a similar problem on a classic car (getting both parts horizontal and jamming solid) and it turned out that the linkages had not been centred on the motor so that one side was getting past horizontal at times. Removing and centring carefully fixed it. But the linkages were also quite inaccurately made so that if centring hadn't fixed it I would have modified one arm to make bot sides work equally without be able to get too near horizontal.

I hope that makes some sense, Alan.

Have a look at this. The linkage and the lever it acts on never get close to horizontal. If the did they might go past it or jam when both are in the horizontal position. 




Blocking it isn't a good remedy if it's hitting it. It might be OK as a safety measure as long as it just misses it.


----------

